# Whiskey's Triplets



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cap'n Morgan, the boy is the only one we have named so far. He was a full breech and had to be pulled out by his hips. Poor Whiskey.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

2nd of the trips was a girl. She came within seconds of the boy being pulled out


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

#3 was a girl also and the biggest of the 3. She was out within a couple minutes too. Poor Whiskey had 3 very wet babies to try and take care of. We helped by drying with a towel. All are up and bouncing this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wicked cute! I bet your a proud gramma


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness i love them all lol!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I like MaiTai for a name...still up in the air for another...


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Is one super spunky? My sister has always wanted to name a baby hurricane and with the gray color i kinda think it would fit


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are all just too cute! How about Singapore Sling - you could call her Sing for short. Sloe Gin Fizz, Vodka Collins, Martini, Avalanche, Bailey's Irish Cream, Amaretto, Kahlua, Black Lace, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Carmen  They are adorable...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are super cute. I don't know why but when I see them the name Rye popped in my head. Probaly cause the mothers name is whiskey. lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I hadn't thought of Rye.....hmmmm....and then we could start a "crop" line of names. onder:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I like Rye

Moonshine, Brandy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aren't they sweet?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Spoiled = you


----------

